# Shows in warwickshire open to public?



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any cat shows in the Warwickshire area coming up open to the public for viewing?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The link below is for the GCCF show list. All GCCF shows are open to the public in the afternoon.

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

JTK79 said:


> Just wondering if there are any cat shows in the Warwickshire area coming up open to the public for viewing?


I'm replying to this really really late but there's a show in February next year at the Warwickshire exhibition hall, me and Bilbo will be there


----------

